# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Black Headed Pythons

## Najakeeper

I have a 2012 pair of these beauties from a Calico father. Both are feeding on small rats and growing like weeds. Their personalities are very different though. My male is quite aggressive, acts like a Taipan inside his cage, has bitten and constricted me several times. On the other hand, the female is quite calm and very easy to deal with inside or outside of the cage.

Here is a recent video of my female shedding:




She is over 1.5m now.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (02-21-2014)

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Beautiful! I have a male, now I just need a female!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Derek Roddy

Congrats. BHPs are the best. love em.

D

----------


## digizure

How are they compared to woma personality wise? I'm asking because I have two woma pythons who thinks I'm food everytime.

----------


## Najakeeper

> How are they compared to woma personality wise? I'm asking because I have two woma pythons who thinks I'm food everytime.


Unfortunately, I do not keep any Woma so I cannot judge but I have heard arguments on both sides so I guess there is no clear difference. It is more of a snake to snake individual behavior thing.

Here is an update on the male:

----------

